# Unlocking The DRIODX2 BOOTLOADER Theory



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/index.php/Motorola_Atrix
Can some one check this out, go to 
*Unlock Bootloader* download and test it out

Fastboot
Unlock SBF

*I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGED DEVICES, NOR AM I SURE THAT THIS WILL WORK

!!!!!THIS IS ONLY A THEORY!!!!!!!!​ *


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

... why don't you do it?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't haz a windows machine


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Plenty of ways around that.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

poontab said:


> Plenty of ways around that.


Explain


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Virtual box


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

"poontab said:


> Virtual box


Dude thats a 2hour install


----------



## Ilovesoad (Jul 26, 2011)

If you're on linux, you should be dual booting or already have a virtual box. It's pretty easy and very convenient.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm sure that if this method would work, p3droid would've said something about it..

"The road to hell is paved with good intentions"


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I haz a mac, and I have a window disk that's keys have been used, i do have linux installed but a buggy build with out internet, but my comp only accepts 64 bit win7


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

So get a windows emulator....or go to the liberary. This sounds like a setup for brick:money:


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

ericerk said:


> I don't haz a windows machine


or spell check


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

lolololol, at this point i don't have the time or the money


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

So What Are The Chances Of Totally Destroying My Phone By Attempting This? Is This Some Crazed Idea You Came Up With Or Something That Actually Can Be Done?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Again....


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

poontab said:


> Again....


My Thoughts Exactly.


----------



## jcase (Jun 7, 2011)

mmm bricks


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Mikey said:


> So What Are The Chances Of Totally Destroying My Phone By Attempting This? Is This Some Crazed Idea You Came Up With Or Something That Actually Can Be Done?


This is one of my crazed ideas, the chances of you destroying you phone are very slim, its the atrix 2.3.4 unlock, so i'm assuming it should work, ya know


----------



## mario9702 (Jul 18, 2011)

Some over at xda already tried and it didn't work you can check out this thread 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1191069&page=24

Around post 230


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

mario9702 said:


> Some over at xda already tried and it didn't work you can check out this thread
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1191069&page=24
> 
> Around post 230


Well in that case consider my last attempt at an unlocked bootloader closed, :'(


----------

